# saveon scents or common scents



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

i need fos that dup perfumes, does anyone know which company is better? saveonscents is more expensive, like 3-6 per oz, compared to 2-4$ at common scent, help!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone shop for fos at these places? i made an order to commonscents, we'll see.


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2009)

I get some FOs from SOS, but they aren't dupes.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you like them?


----------



## honor435 (Dec 4, 2009)

i got my perfumes dupes, they smell really nice, although i dont know what to compare to since i dont wear much perfume, my daughter will tell me if they are on or off. The gucci rush smells really good, i put it in lotion. Aspen winter seems really nice, fir or pine with spices.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 5, 2009)

I need to try sos.  Man they have EVERYTHING available!!!  Havent' really compared their prices though.  And the different concentration levels throw me off too.  Need to look into them further.  I want Pure Grace by Philosophy, and they're one of the few that carry it...


----------



## honor435 (Dec 5, 2009)

go to the common scent, they dont have strength levels, that threw me off too.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll check them out!  thanks!


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a few FOs from SOS. They all smell lovely, and those that I have soaped have behaved beautifully and it was quite cheap. Cheaper than WSP.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 3, 2010)

the strength from the common scent is very good, im happy with my order, i would order from them again if i needed a specific scent, they do have 2$ roll on bottles, that is nice for a gift they have dupes of everything. Ng or peak still the better $ deal though.


----------

